
LILO development ends next month - zlatan_todoric
It is stated on its site but developer is offering adoption to anyone who wants to move forward with it. It has basic GPT and RAID (so more work there) and also needs BTRFS love.
======
mschuster91
tbh I didn't know it still was under active development. Last time I used LILO
must be... 15 years ago?

